# Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung



## Stormado (12. März 2019)

*Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache zur Zeit eine Weiterbildung, welche noch bis November geht. Anschließend würde ich gerne jedoch weiter machen. Da ich immer wieder unterwegs bin, aber kein Laptop, etc. habe, muss ich bislang immer einzelne Ordner mitschleppen, was heutzutage echt nervtötend ist.

Daher hatte ich mich entschlossen, ca. Anfang April mir ein Tablet zuzulegen, welches ich dann nutzen kann, um Dokumente darauf anzuschauen und zu bearbeiten. Es aber auch mal privat zu nutzen, also ein paar kleinere Spiele spielen, Videos anschauen, surfen, usw.

Bei Tablets kenne ich mich aber einfach mal so gar nicht aus. Ich kenne eigentlich nur die von Apple und Samsung, andere Hersteller hatte ich bislang nicht in der freien Wildbahn gesehen bzw. streicheln dürfen. Hier nun mal angegeben, was ich für Vorstellungen habe:

*Preis:*
Habe mir hier keine Gedanken gemacht. 1.000+ EUR sind happig und lohnen sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich denke, bis 500, maximal 600 EUR würde ich ausgeben - sofern es sich lohnt.

*Gebraucht oder neu:*
Darf beides sein. Es muss nicht das neueste Tablet sein, es darf auch das von vor zwei Generationen sein, sofern es den Erwartungen entspricht.

*Geschwindigkeit:*
Sollte "schnell" sein, also Apps sollten nicht ewig brauchen, bis sie geladen sind. 

*Speicher:*
64 GB sollten genügen. Wenn möglich, dann sollte er durch eine SD-Karte erweiterbar sein.

*SIM-Karte:*
Wird nicht benötigt, ich möchte das Internet maximal über WLAN nutzen, also hauptsächlich daheim, Familie oder Freunden bzw. Zug und Hotels.

*Display:*
Auflösung ist mir absolut wumpe, es sollten keine Pixel ersichtlich sein

*System:*
Ob iOs oder Android ist mir auch egal

*Tastatur:*
Es sollte eine externe Tastatur anschließbar sein, damit ich Dokumente auch bearbeiten kann --> kann man mir hierzu auch Vorschläge machen?

*Kopfhörer:*
Wenn möglich, dann bitte noch mit Klinkenstecker. Wenn es das bei neueren Versionen aber nicht mehr gibt, dann ist es halt so, dann brauche ich einen Adapter

*Kamera:*
Wird wahrscheinlich nicht benötigt, darf also schlecht sein.


Damit sollte ich soweit alles, was mir so einfällt, abgedeckt haben. Wenn es noch Fragen geben sollte, dann bitte einfach melden.

lG


----------



## Darkseth (12. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Willst du auf dem Tablet nur Dokumente angucken / kleinigkeiten drauf schreiben, oder willst du aktiv deine Aufschriebe/Aufgaben auf dem Tablet schreiben? Ich z.B. schreibe im Unterricht komplett digital mit.
Welche Dokumente denn? Word dateien, sprich textverarbeitung/Office? Oder Handschriftliche Notizen auf PDF Skripten?

Aber joa, Android fällt raus, dort fehlt es an entsprechenden guten (Tablet-)Apps, Optimierung für das Tablet format, sowie Supportdauer. Leider.


Wenn letzteres, dann würde ich ein iPad Pro 10.5" empfehlen (sprich: zweite Generation, NICHT das 2018er). Da gibt's mittlerweile auch gebraucht super Angebote, inklusive Apple Pencil der ersten Generation.
Notfalls auch das iPad 2018 mit 128gb (32gb wäre wohl zu wenig), gibt's öfter im Deal für 350€, siehe Mydealz.
Das iPad Pro 10.5" hat im vergleich aber ne ecke mehr Power (besonders grafisch),
hat ein besseres Display (120 Hz statt 60 Hz, laminiert (kein spalt zwischen display und glas), sowie weniger Reflexionen
4gb Ram statt 2gb (was auch völlig ok wäre für solche dinge),
Stereo Lautsprecher, was man gerade bei Filmen etc deutlich merkt
Smart Connector, falls du spezielles Zubehör nutzen willst - z.B. nutzen einige Tastaturen den smart Connector, und ziehen dann vom iPad den Strom (0-2% die stunde oder so, ist völlig ok).
MIt 10.5" etwa 20% mehr Bildschirmfläche, gegenüber 9,7", auch das kann ein guter Unterschied sein.
Basis version kommt mit 64gb (256 und 512 möglich), während das iPad 2018 "nur" mit 32gb daher kommt (und 128gb als Option)

iOS ist hier super an Tablets angepasst, läuft sehr geschmeidig, und man wird noch für jahre updates bekommen, obwohl das iPad 2018 schon ein Jahr alt ist, bzw das iPad Pro 10,5" schon knapp 2 Jahre.
Auch an Apps mangelt es nicht, es gibt hier sehr viele Apps für handschriftliches mitschreiben.
Ausschließlich für PDF annotation kann man PDF Expert sehr empfehlen. Zum handschriftlichen mitschreiben (PDFs gehen natürlich auch) wären dann GoodNotes 5, oder Notability sehr empfehlenswert, das sind die beliebtesten/besten. Die können dir problemlos einen ganzen Block/Ordner ersetzen. Einziger Nachteil, den ich bisher hatte: Man kann nicht mehrere Blätter vor sich auf dem Tisch verteilen, wenn du vieles gleichzeitig willst (Aufgaben, Lösungen, Wo du selbst schreibst, Material aus dem Unterricht, etc etc), aber man kommt mit klar. Dafür ist man deutlich besser organisiert, und hat immer alles dabei. Man kann auch handschriftliche über die Suche finden bei GN5/Notability.

Beachte beim iPad 2018: Am 25. März wird Apple seine Frühjahrs keynote abhalten, da wird wohl wie die letzten 2 Jahre das iPad 2019 vorgestellt, eben im 300-400€~ Bereich. Das könnte eine sehr gute Alternative werden 


Wenn das ganze mehr in richtung Office gehen soll, statt Handschriftlich, würde ich mir eher Windows überlegen, z.B. ein Microsoft Surface Go (128gb / 8gb Ram etwas eher, als die 64gb/4gb Basisversion). Ist von der reinen Nutzerperformance sogar etwas langsamer als das IPad 2018 (ist eben ein gut optimiertes mobiles OS), und noch langsamer als das iPad Pro der zweiten Generation, aber es läuft vollwertiges Windows drauf, mit der gesamten MS Office Suite, Maus unterstützung, Dateisystem etc.
Es ist daher das bessere "Notebook". Aber unter Windows sind die mobile-Games sehr rar, auch hier hat iOS den dicken Vorteil.
iPads sind die deutlich besseren Tablets.
MS Office gibt es übrigens auch fürs iPad, wobei ich denke, man braucht ein Office 360 abo, um das im vollen Umfang zu nutzen --> im Laden mal ansehen.


Ich persönlich hab mich vor 11 Monaten für ein iPad Pro 10,5" entschieden für speziell Handschriftlich mitschreiben + zu Hause private nutzung.
Die Entscheidung ging bewusst GEGEN das iPad 2018 entschieden, da ich die Lautsprecher wollte, das 120Hz Display, und die größe.
Auch habe ich mich bewusst GEGEN ein Microsoft Surface entschieden, da ich hier kein Windows wollte. Für mitschreiben wäre es schlechter gewesen, da es hier weniger App auswahl gibt, zudem ist die Akkulaufzeit geringer. Dafür hätte das MS Surface Pro wiederum andere klare vorteile (desktop OS, Dateisystem etc etc), die mir aber für den Anwendungszweck nichts wirklich bringen.

Ist btw mein einziges Apple Produkt. Ich nutze Android Smartphones, und Windows Desktop Rechner, und hab da kenie Probleme. ^^ Manche kleinigkeiten benötigen da ein paar workarounds oder so... aber an sich klappt für mich da alles super.


----------



## shootme55 (12. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Ich werf mal eine Alternative in die Runde. Hab selbst die stärkere Version und finde, gerade was Produktivität betrifft is der Stift echt ein Mehrwert.

Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 520-12IKB Iron Gray, Core i3-7130U ab €' '771,62 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Darkseth (12. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Achja, unter Windows kann man sich klassisch MS OneNote ansehen, oder alternativ MyScript Nebo (gibt's auch unter iOS).


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Ich schmeiße mal das Yoga-530 in den Raum: Lenovo Yoga 530-14ARR, Ryzen 5 2500U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Stylus ab €'*'645,96 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Super Convertible, als Tablet aber schon unhandlich. Handschrifteingabe mit einem Wacom Bamboo tadellos. 
Zum Arbeiten ist das 14" Display gerade groß genug, kleiner würde ich da nicht gehen. -Gerade wenn oft 2 Dokumente nebeneinander offen sind (Word+Youtube/PDF; OneNote+PDF; ...)

Spiele gehen auch so leichtere Titel wie Planetside/CS:GO/...

Kritikpunkt ist die Akkulaufzeit (4-6h mit mittlerer Last; Leerlauf gehen auch knapp 10 Std).    
Im mobilen Einsatz kriegt ein Kunststoffgehäuse schnell Macken, die Alu-Magnesium Legierungen sind schon mehr als nur Marketing.


----------



## fotoman (13. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Aber joa, Android fällt raus, dort fehlt es an entsprechenden guten (Tablet-)Apps, Optimierung für das Tablet format, sowie Supportdauer. Leider.


Dann fällt Apple genauso raus, wegen
"Wenn möglich, dann sollte er durch eine SD-Karte erweiterbar sein."
Erweiterbar ist für mich nicht die Anschlussmöglichkeit eines Kartenlesers mit der Übertragungsmöglichkeit für von Apple gnädigerweise freigegebenn Dateitypen.



Darkseth schrieb:


> iOS ist hier super an Tablets angepasst


Aber halt auch nur exakt daran. Das kann ein Vorteil sein, wenn man alles als App findet UND sich damit abfindet, dass man keine Maus nutzen kann. Viel Spaß bei der Textbearbeitung, obwohl man natürlich alles per Cursortasten oder Finger markieren kann.



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ist btw mein einziges Apple Produkt. Ich nutze Android Smartphones, und Windows Desktop Rechner, und hab da kenie Probleme. ^^ Manche kleinigkeiten benötigen da ein paar workarounds oder so... aber an sich klappt für mich da alles super.


Da heute jeder in der Cloud zu leben scheint oder gerne seinen Windows-PC mit Apples iTunes zumüllt, sollte es kein Problem sein. Ohne wird es schon verdammt schwierig, ein simpeles PDF auf das iPad zu bekommen.

Nachdem Windows aber wohl nicht in Frage kommt (mir persönlich ein großes Rätsel, ich wollte meine Win-Tablets niemals gegen ein iPad oder Android-Tablet ablösen) würde ich aber die Kröte mit iTunes schlucken und mir ein iPad 2018 oder iPad Pro kaufen. In sachen Gewicht und Touch-Bedienbarkeit ist iOS durch kein mir bekanntes Android-Tablet zu schlgen.

Als Tastatur bleibt sowieso nur irgendeine BT-Tastatur übrig. Je mehr Komfort man beim Tippen will, um so mehr Gewicht muss man mit sich herum schleppen und um so sperriger wird das ganze. Laden muss man sie auch ständig, was für mich kein Vergleich zu einem MS TypeCover für das Surface Pro 6 (oder selbst das Surface Go) ist. Meine Cherry BT-Tastaur für das iPhone/Android-Tablet war nach gut 3 jahren kaputt, das TypeCover des Surface Pro 2 funktioniert nach über 4 Jahren immer noch wie am ersten Tag, obwohl es beim Transport auch als Displayschutz dient.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*



Stormado schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich mache zur Zeit eine Weiterbildung, welche noch bis November geht. Anschließend würde ich gerne jedoch weiter machen. Da ich immer wieder unterwegs bin, aber kein Laptop, etc. habe, muss ich bislang immer einzelne Ordner mitschleppen, was heutzutage echt nervtötend ist.


Ich stand vor derselben Entscheidung und habe lange überlegt. Ja. Tablettes sind witzig, haben aber Nachteile. Ich kam dann auf diesen Windows Convertible, der eigentlich alles zusammenbrachte: *Toshiba Portégé X20W*
=> Klein, leicht, lange Laufzeit, uneingeschränkt draußen nutzbar (Displayhelligkeit und matt), gute Kompatibilität zu bekannten Windows-Programmen, und mit Tastatur ein vollwärtiges Laptop. Aufgeklappt ist das problemlos mit einer Hand zu halten.

Dieses Dingens gibt es immer wieder für 800,-€, also eines der vielen Derivaten, vor allem bei Notebookbilliger.de. Allerdings habe ich WIN 10 Home, das ist nicht "perfekt", besser ist eine Variante mit WIN 10 pro, gibt es gerade für 969,-€
Notebooks mit Hersteller: Toshiba, Klasse: Convertible Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich haben die kleinste Variante mit i5-7200U und 256GB schneller M2 SSD, und ohne Fingerprint, dazu gibt es immer einen Stift und genau das ist ideal, weil Du alle Lehrmittel heute als PDF bekommst und mit einem billigen 10,-€ Programm direkt in dem Dokument malen kannst. Das ist auch in Präsentationen "sau geil", wenn man direkt mit dem Stift auf dem Bildschirm schreiben kann und es via Projektor oder Videokonferenz alöle lesen können.
Programm: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/drawboard-pdf/9wzdncrfhwqt?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

Hier ein Test der i7 Variante, das nimmt sich aber nicht viel von der Leistung. Schau Dir das Display an, ein Traum. Wichtig ist dann nur ein Bios Update, damit es aufgeklappt nicht auch 1000MHz CPU frequenz reduziert wird. Ich habe das Powerlimit via XTU aus 18W anstatt 15 gestellt und habe jetzt Muliticore mehr Leistung als der i7 im Test 
Test Toshiba Portege X20W (7600U, 512 GB) Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Stormado (13. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Puh, vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge und Erklärungen. So viel leichter haben sie es mir aber nicht gemacht 

An Windows-Tablets habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. Wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, da ich ja Windows 10 daheim habe und dort eben hauptsächlich Word zum Schreiben nutze. Aber auch mal PDFs, wobei das derzeit hauptsächlich zum Anschauen ist, da die meisten Unterlagen in Papierform kommen und nicht als Datei.

Ein iPad Pro 10.5 klingt nicht schlecht. Hier muss aber geklärt werden, inwiefern ich Word-Dokumente nutzen und verschieben kann. Grundsätzlich können 128 Gb an Speicher genügen. Ich muss ja nicht zig Serien oder Musik darauf laden. Und meine Dokumente werden sicher auch nicht mehr als 5-10 Gb geschätzt haben. Eher deutlich weniger. Bei meinem Smartphone habe ich derzeit von 96 Gb etwa 30 frei und da ist viel Müll drauf.

Android scheint ja zu entfallen. Dann blieben noch die Windows-Tablets oder Ultrabooks - wenn es das Toshiba sein sollte. Hier stört mich aktuell der doch recht hohe Preis. 960,- EUR, selbst mit Rabatt wie du sagst ggf. 800,- EUR. Das sind 200-300 EUR mehr, als ich ursprünglich wollte. Auch die anderen Vorschläge sind bei 700+ EUR. Ansonsten hat man natürlich auch den Vorteil, dass man eine Maus anschließen könnte.

Hier muss ich mir wirklich genau Gedanken machen, ob ich das dann tatsächlich möchte, kann es jetzt auf die Schnelle aber nicht für mich beantworten.

Zum Glück habe ich ja noch bis April Zeit mir zu überlegen, was es denn genau wird. 

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Antworten bisher.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2019)

*Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Ich habe das große iPad Pro und nutze es regelmäßig um Texte zu bearbeiten. Als Tastatur habe ich die originale von Apple, mit der ich zufrieden bin.

Das Smart Keyboard Folio oder Smart Keyboard mit iPad Pro verwenden - Apple Support

Wenn man gewillt ist, auf Cloud Services zu setzen, dann ist der Dateiaustausch zwischen iPad und Computer (egal ob Windows oder Mac) vollkommen problem- und nahtlos. Man kann dafür die iCloud nutzen, wofür dann die entsprechende iCloud Software auf dem Windows PC installiert sein sollte (nein, nicht iTunes). Noch einfacher wäre dann Office 365. Das gibt es oftmals schon für 12 Monate für rund 50€ im Angebot. Darin enthalten ist Office mit Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Outlook  für Windows, Mac, Android, iOS und dazu gibt es dann noch per OneDrive 1TB Cloud Speicher. Das ist die ideale Lösung für Office-Arbeiten und den Dateiaustausch über verschiedene Systeme hinweg, denn die OneDrive App gibt es ebenfalls auf allen Systemen inklusive iOS:

Microsoft  Office 365 Personal ab 44,97 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Microsoft Office-Produkte vergleichen | Microsoft Office

Microsoft OneDrive im App Store


Ich selber nutze iCloud in Kombination mit iWork, was “Office" von Apple ist. Sachen wie Pages oder Numbers besitzen nicht den Funktionsumfang der Office Derivate, sind aber dennoch für viele, viele Arbeiten absolut ausreichend und kompatibel zu MS Office. Beim iPad gibt es diese Sofware umsonst dazu.

iWork - Apple (DE)

Sofern man iCloud nutzen möchte braucht man für  Win die iCloud Software

iCloud fuer Windows laden - Apple Support

5GB gibt es an iCloud Speicher umsonst dazu:

https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT201318


iOS hat mittlerweile glücklicherweise einen Dateimanager mit an Bord. Da lassen sich dann auch verschiedene Cloud Services einbinden, was das Verwalten von Dateien, im Gegensatz zu früher, sehr vereinfacht:

https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT206481


Wer nicht mit Cloud Services arbeiten möchte, wobei das die komfortabelste Variante ist, kann auch Dateimanager verwenden, um Dateien vom iPad auf einen Windows PC zu bekommen. Diese Alternativen zu iTunes sind allerdings oftmals kostenpflichtig:

https://www.macwelt.de/ratgeber/iTunes-Sync-Alternativen-iDevice-Manager-9934683.html


Falls du irgendwo halbwegs in der Nähe einen Apple Store hast, würde ich die empfehlen das iPad dort ausgiebig auszuprobieren. Die Mitarbeiter der Stores sind sehr hilfsbereit und können dir jede Funktion des iPads ausführlich zeigen. So kaufst du nicht "die Katze im Sack".


So viel von meiner Seite zum Thema iPad und Office und Cloud. 

PS:

Noch kurz zum Thema Speicher:
Mit 23.000 Fotos, 2 Staffeln „Van Helsing“ (Netflix), 1 Staffel „The Flash“ (Prime Video) und vier iTunes Filmen komme ich aktuell auf rund 130 GB.
Nur damit du mal eine Vorstellung bekommst, wie viel Speicher für was benötigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormado (13. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Noch kurz zum Thema Speicher:
> Mit 23.000 Fotos, 2 Staffeln „Van Helsing“ (Netflix), 1 Staffel „The Flash“ (Prime Video) und vier iTunes Filmen komme ich aktuell auf rund 130 GB.
> Nur damit du mal eine Vorstellung bekommst, wie viel Speicher für was benötigt wird.



Genau deswegen sollten 64 GB auch reichen. Aber die Möglichkeit, zur Speichererweiterung sollte bestehen, falls sich mal was ändert. Jedenfalls macht es dann - wenn man sich z.B. für das iPad Pro 12.9 entscheidet (was ich sicher nicht machen werde) - getrost auf die Variante mit 1 TB Speicher verzichten.

Was ich noch zum Thema spielen sagen wollte: mit spielen meine ich ich eher so Minigames. Also ein Candy Crush, etc. Ich muss unterwegs keine "richtigen" Spiele wie CS, Dota, usw. spielen


----------



## Darkseth (13. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*



fotoman schrieb:


> Dann fällt Apple genauso raus, wegen
> "Wenn möglich, dann sollte er durch eine SD-Karte erweiterbar sein."
> Erweiterbar ist für mich nicht die Anschlussmöglichkeit eines Kartenlesers mit der Übertragungsmöglichkeit für von Apple gnädigerweise freigegebenn Dateitypen.


Meine Meinung ist hier genau die gleiche wie bei Android Tablets / Smartphones: SD Kartenslot wird irrelevant, sobald es genug Internen Speicher gibt.
Beim iPad 2018 wird es dann halt 128gb. Wenn beim Pro 64gb nicht reichen, sollte man in 256gb investieren. Das teil hält ja lang genug, und beim wiederverkauf bekommt man auch nen Teil davon wieder.

Wie dem auch sei, ein fehlender SD Slot empfinde ich hier als DEUTLICH geringeren Kompromiss, als wenn man mit Android dann ein OS hat, welches nicht auf Tablets angepasst ist, und wo es keine wirklich guten Apps gibt (gerade im Produktiven Sektor).

Leider hast du aber dennoch nicht ganz Unrecht, da Apple sich das Speicherupgrade fürstlich bezahlen lässt.



fotoman schrieb:


> Da heute jeder in der Cloud zu leben scheint oder gerne seinen Windows-PC mit Apples iTunes zumüllt, sollte es kein Problem sein. Ohne wird es schon verdammt schwierig, ein simpeles PDF auf das iPad zu bekommen.


Wüsste nicht, warum man im Jahr 2019 keine Cloud dienste nutzen sollte, gerade um solche Art von Dateien schnell zu tauschen. Selbst schuld, wer das nicht tut, und sich sein (digitales) Leben unnötig schwer macht ^^

Keine Ahnung, ob man mit iTunes PDFs rüberziehen kann... Stelle ich mir DEUTLICH komplizierter und eingeschränkter vor, als einfach über Dropbox & Co.
iTunes nutze ich ausschließlich, um Video dateien in die VLC-App zu übertragen, ohne diese in ein unsinniges Apple-Format konvertieren zu müssen.
Und selbst dann ist iTunes nicht unbedingt "zumüllen" - ich bin Sicher, die mehrheit hat noch ganz anderen müll auf dem Rechner. Ansonsten.. die paar 100 mb~ oder so hat man sicherlich übrig, selbst auf seiner SSD. Da fällt das eh nicht auf.

Ansonsten, weglassen. Funktioniert sicher auch dann mit Cloud diensten.



fotoman schrieb:


> Als Tastatur bleibt sowieso nur irgendeine BT-Tastatur übrig. Je mehr Komfort man beim Tippen will, um so mehr Gewicht muss man mit sich herum schleppen und um so sperriger wird das ganze. Laden muss man sie auch ständig, was für mich kein Vergleich zu einem MS TypeCover für das Surface Pro 6 (oder selbst das Surface Go) ist. Meine Cherry BT-Tastaur für das iPhone/Android-Tablet war nach gut 3 jahren kaputt, das TypeCover des Surface Pro 2 funktioniert nach über 4 Jahren immer noch wie am ersten Tag, obwohl es beim Transport auch als Displayschutz dient.


Sag ja, gerade bei Office und Co seh ich ein Surface (+ Type Cover, und surface Pen für handschriftliches) deutlich im Vorteil. Bzw andere Surface Alternativen mit Windows.



Stormado schrieb:


> Genau deswegen sollten 64 GB auch reichen. Aber die Möglichkeit, zur Speichererweiterung sollte bestehen, falls sich mal was ändert. Jedenfalls macht es dann - wenn man sich z.B. für das iPad Pro 12.9 entscheidet (was ich sicher nicht machen werde) - getrost auf die Variante mit 1 TB Speicher verzichten.
> 
> Was ich noch zum Thema spielen sagen wollte: mit spielen meine ich ich eher so Minigames. Also ein Candy Crush, etc. Ich muss unterwegs keine "richtigen" Spiele wie CS, Dota, usw. spielen


Gibt's halt bei Apple leider nicht ^^ Entweder Clouds nutzen, oder gleich genug Speicher kaufen. Ist etwas doof, da die Aufpreise für Speicher upgrades mehr als nur 20€ sind, aber gut.

Kann aber sagen, so in einem Jahr kommt nicht gerade sehr viel an Dokumenten rüber. Denke, selbst mit nem Bachelor + Master Studium sollten 64gb ausreichen für alle möglichen Dokumente, sei es PDF Skripte, oder Handschriftliche Aufschriebe/Zusammenfassungen.
Ich finde, da gerade iPads recht lange halten und nutzbar bleiben, kann man da das Upgrade in Kauf nehmen. Gerade Gebraucht kann man da ohne viel Aufpreis was finden, wenn man etwas Glück hat.

Die Alternativen, die SD Karten erweiterung mitbringen, haben wieder andere nachteile.

Man muss halt vorher schon wissen, was man macht, und vor allem WIE Man alles machen will. Und dann schauen, welches OS das am besten bietet ^^


Sowas wie Candy Crush gibt's auch im Windows store, das ist kein Thema.

Und wie gesagt, MS Surface Go wäre <500€ auch eine solide Option, die Basis version sollte man schon ab 400€~ rum bekommen, mit Deals durchaus auch schon ab 350€.
Gab auch schon mal in einem recht verlockenden Angebot: Microsoft Surface Go 2in1 Tablet 10" IPS Touch, Pentium Gold 4415Y, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD, USB-C, Win10 S + Type Cover schwarz bzw. bordeaux  - mydealz.de
520€ in der höheren 128gb / 8gb Ram version, inklusive dem Type Cover.
Lokal auch schon mal für 499€, bzw 444€~, aber da muss man glück haben und in der Nähe wohnen.


Würde mir erstmal Windows + iOS ansehen, etwas damit spielen, auch was dein Anwendungsgebiet angeht. schau mal, wie gut das jeweils klappt, und entscheide dich dann für eins ^^


----------



## Darkseth (18. März 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Sodele, Kleines Update 1 Woche früher. Apple hat 2 neue iPads vorgestellt: Apple stellt neues iPad Air und iPad Mini vor - Apfeltalk Magazin

Einmal ein neues iPad mini mit A12 prozessor, und aktuellem Display (Truetone, P3 Farbraum, etc), sowie eine neuauflage des iPad Air.

Aktueller A12 Chip, laminiertes Display, P3, Truetone, etc etc, und Displaydiagonale ist auf bessere 10,5" gewachsen, mit dünneren Rändern (sprich, iPad Pro 10.5" von vorne, restliches Gehäuse das Air 1), und auch ein Smart Connector wie beim 2nd Gen Pro ist drin.
Gegenüber dem iPad Pro 10.5" (2. Gen) hat man hier mit dem A12 den schnelleren/neueren SoC.
Aber folgende Nachteile:
- Kein Stereo (Mögen zwar stereo Lautsprecher sein, aber sind NUR auf der Unterseite. Im Querformat also nur von Rechts Töne)
- schlechtere Kamera (noch ein älterer 8 MP Sensor, wohl wie beim 2018er, wird wohl die iPhone 6 Kamera sein, beim Pro 2. gen ist es die iPhone 7 Kamera)
- Kein 120 Hz display (sonst aber wohl gleich~)
(- Wird nicht gesagt, ob hier weiterhin nur 2gb Ram drin sind, wie beim Pro der 2. Gen 4gb Ram, oder auch nur 3gb Ram. Ich hoffe mal, mindestens 3 sind drin, das passt dann. 2 wäre schon etwas wenig für nen A12 Monster, für die nächsten 5 Jahre).

UVP sind 549€ für 64gb (Start Konfig für beide iPads, finde ich sehr gut). Allerdings 719€ für 256gb.. Apple-Aufpreis mal wieder. Das Mini jeweils 100€ weniger. 

Ich vermute, im freien Handel wird sich das 64gb Modell bei <=499€ einpendeln, und 650-670€ beim  256gb Modell.
Preislich also zwischen dem iPad 2018, und dem aktuellen ipad Pro 11".
Die zweite Pro generation wird offiziell nicht mehr verkauft, und kann für die, die stereo Lautsprecher / 120 Hz mitnehmen wollen, durchaus eine Alternative sein, besonders Gebraucht.


Läuft also hinaus auf:
A12 vs. stereo + 120 Hz + bessere Kamera


----------



## Stormado (12. April 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

in den letzten Wochen hatte ich die Gelegenheit, mir ein paar Tablets anzuschauen. Die iPads sind klasse und dahingehend war dann auch meine Meinung, dass ich eines nehmen würde.

Dann aber kam einer meiner Dozenten und hatte ein Surface Pro inklusive Pen und Type-Cover. Das durfte ich kurz ausprobieren und war begeistert. Mein Entschluss dahingehend steht, dass es Windows 10 werden wird. Android und iOS fallen definitiv raus. Nach aktuellem Stand gehe ich auch eher in die Richtung des Surface Pro. Hier die Variante mit i5, 8 Gb RAM und 128 Gb Speicher, die es derzeit ab ca. 849 EUR im Handel gibt. Zwar muss man durchaus noch das Type-Cover und den Pen zahlen, aber das wäre okay.

Dies jedoch auch nur, weil wir mitgeteilt bekommen haben, wie hoch unser Bonus nun für den April sein wird.

Ich habe mir aber gesagt, dass ich bis Ende April warten werde. Einfach nur, dass ich auch wirklich länger darüber nachgedacht habe und der Kauf kein Kurzschluss war. Außerdem habe ich mit Glück die Möglichkeit, über unsere Mitarbeiterangebote evtl. noch ein wenig Geld zu sparen - wenn es eines geben sollte.

Ein paar gebrauchte Angebote schaue ich mir auch an, vielleicht kann man da auch einen kleinen Schnapper machen


----------



## fotoman (12. April 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Wenn Du noch bis Ende Aptirl suchen kannst/willst, würde ich diverse Schnäppchenseiten im Auge behalten. Das Surface Pro 6 gab es gerade neu inkl. TypeCover für 800€
Microsoft Surface Pro 6 Intel Core i5, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD, Win 10 Home Platin + Surface Pro Type Cover schwarz fuer 799€ - mydealz.de


----------



## tsd560ti (12. April 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Gebraucht würde ich ein derart teures und empfindliches Gerät nicht kaufen, dafür sind sie dann noch recht teuer. 
Am Stift kannst du sparen, ich meine der Wacom Bamboo (verwende ich mit einem Lenovo) funktioniert auch mit Surfaces.


----------



## Darkseth (12. April 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Würde mich aber informieren bzw ausprobieren, ob der Wacom Bamboo (oder andere) mit dem surface Pen mithalten können.
Ich würde hier keine kompromisse eingehen um 20€ zu sparen oder so


----------



## Stormado (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe mir jetzt das Surface besorgt. 830,- EUR hat es gekostet, billiger konnte ich es nicht bekommen. Aber mit Tastatur und dem Pen ist das wirklich überragend.

Von daher vielen vielen Dank für die Unterstützung hier! 

Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Dokumentenscanner. Könnt ihr mir hier helfen, oder muss ich ein anderes Thema dafür aufmachen?

Wichtig ist mir lediglich, dass Vorder- und Rückseite gleichzeitig gescannt werden können und, dass die Qualität so "gut" ist, dass man alles lesen kann. Die Dokumente dürften auch gerne als PDF gespeichert werden.

Drucker oder ähnliche andere Spielereien benötige ich nicht. Preis sage ich mal bis 150,- EUR.

Wie gesagt, wenn ich in einem anderen Unterforum einen neuen Thread aufmachen soll, dann mache ich das gerne 

Auch hierfür schon mal vielen Dank und einen schönen Samstag!


----------



## fotoman (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Das dürfte hier wohl kaum ein Experte für Scanner finden.
"gleichzietig" heißt hoffentlich nicht wiklich im gleichen Scanvorgang sondern nur ohne manuellen Eingriff und nur für lose Einzelblätter?

Papier ist nicht lichtdicht. Da genügt es schon, wenn beim Scan der Hintergrund refelktierend hell anstatt dunkel ist, um das Ergebniss u.U. massiv zu verschlechtern (man sieht auch die Schrift der Rückseite).
Einen Scanner, der zweiseitig scannen kann, kenne ich nicht. Die C't mag sowas mal vorgestellt haben (Buchscanner für Bibliotheken), die Geräte lagen dann aber eher im Preisbereich von 800€ und höher.

Genauso kenne ich kein billiggerät mit Flachbettscanner, das die Vorlage automatisch wenden könnte.

Laut Geizhals gibt es ein paar Einzugscanner ab 100€, die duplex beherrschen. Das funktioniert dann halt ein Leben lang nur mit Einzelblättern ohne die Option, auch mal einen Zeitungsartikel oder Formate zu scannen, die der Einzug nicht mag.

Der einzige, den ich dort noch bis 150€ interessant finde, ist der 
HP ScanJet N6310 ab €' '148,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(Duplex, ADF, Flachbettscanner). Mit Glück für 150€ zu bekommen. Wie es mit Win 10 Treibern aussieht darfst Du selber heraus finden. Amazon schläg als Alternative (aktuellere) Geräte ab 200€ vor.

Wenn Du nicht täglich dutzende von Briefen scannen musst, würde ich mir für 40€ ein Multifunktionsgerät hinstellen und nur den Scanner nutzen. Mein uralter Epson Tintennichtdrucker steht seit Jahern hier nur noch als Scanner herum. Die Grundflächen von A4+ benötigt man auch für einen reinen Flachbettscanner.


----------



## robbert (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Tablet fÃ¼r Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Hi,
was genau fandest du denn an Windows 10 besser als an den anderen Betriebssystemen? Gab es da eine Sache die ausschlaggebend war oder war es einfach dein Gesamteindruck nachdem es getestet hattest?
Ich würde mir auch gerne ein Tablett für die Arbeit kaufen, habe mich aber noch nicht für ein System entschieden. 
Im Moment tendiere ich zu Windows, weil das zum Arbeiten am besten sein soll: iOS vs. Windows vs. Android - tabletpctest.org
Ich bin aber wie gesagt noch ein bisschen unentschlossen, weil ich, als ich verschiedene Tabletts mit den jeweiligen Systemen getestet habe, eigentlich mit Android am besten zurecht kam.
Es wäre echt nett, wenn du deine (oder vielleicht auch jemand anders seine) Einschätzung geben würdest.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

edit: ist ja eine "Leichenschändung"...


----------



## Darkseth (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Also bei 3 Wochen hat das noch gar nichts mit Leichenschändung zu tun... Bei 3 Jahren schon eher.

Zu allererst: Die verlinkte Seite ist ziemlicher Schund.. Von jemandem geschrieben, der von der Materia null Ahnung hat. Lediglich die Nachteile von iOS und Android stimmen, und das war vermutlich nur Glück. Jedes andere Feld ist falsch.
Und auch der Text selbst ist voll mit falschem Inhalt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich das ganze liest, als würde 85% vom eigentlichen Artikel fehlen.
Solche Seiten sind nur darauf aus, klicks zu bekommen. Und ich wünschte, ich könnte es "unclicken".

Zweitens: besser doch nen eigenen Thread erstellen, wo man sich explizit um deine *Anforderungen* kümmern kann 
z.B. was für dich Arbeiten ist? Welche tätigkeiten / Anwendungen? Welche Arbeit? Welche Anforderungen muss es können? Preis?

Btw: Je nachdem wie du "arbeiten" definierst, kann iOS besser sein, oder auch Windows.


----------



## Stormado (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Tablet fÃ¼r Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*



robbert schrieb:


> Hi,
> was genau fandest du denn an Windows 10 besser als an den anderen Betriebssystemen? Gab es da eine Sache die ausschlaggebend war oder war es einfach dein Gesamteindruck nachdem es getestet hattest?
> Ich würde mir auch gerne ein Tablett für die Arbeit kaufen, habe mich aber noch nicht für ein System entschieden.
> Im Moment tendiere ich zu Windows, weil das zum Arbeiten am besten sein soll: iOS vs. Windows vs. Android - tabletpctest.org
> ...



Heyho. Also ich kann nur so viel sagen, dass ich tatsächlich begeistert bin.

Das Surface fühlt sich sehr hochwertig an, die Tastatur ist auch genial. Aufgrund des Alcantara ist sie sehr "weich" - aber, was viel wichtiger ist, das Tippen ist verdammt leise. Während der Dozent redet, kann ich nebenbei schreiben, ohne, dass es meine Nebensitzer stört. Zwei andere Mitschülerinnen dagegen nutzen Laptops, welche extrem laute Tasten haben. Das kann dagegen sehr stören.

Auch der Pen ist sehr gut. Da die meisten meiner Dozenten Skripte nutzen, kann man damit prima markieren, unterstreichen und auch selber schreiben. Letzteren Punkt muss ich sogar loben, denn die Schrift ist tatsächlich so, wie wenn ich mit einem normalen Stift auf ein Blatt Papier schreiben würde. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass dies so möglich ist - wenn man die Unterschriftsteile von DHL und Co. betrachtet.

Ansonsten bin ich mit Windows 10 auch wirklich zufrieden. Mit OneDrive synchronisiere ich alles. Die zwei GB, die ich kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt bekomme, genügen locker. Habe aktuell ca. 400 MB belegt. Von daher ist noch sehr viel Platz.

Also wenn du ähnlich arbeiten möchtest wie ich, dann kann ich das Surface nur empfehlen. Aber andere Möglichkeiten gibt es auch. Anschauen solltest dir alle


----------



## robbert (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Tablet fÃ¼r Privat, aber auch Weiterbildung*

Danke für deine Antwort! Das hört sich wirklich richtig gut an. 
Ich denke ich das Surface und noch ein, zwei andere Modelle mal testen und mich dann entscheiden.


----------

